# Product suggest to remove tar sound deadening.



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi,is there any good product I could use to remove the tar on the rear arches interior? Unfortunately no electricity in the garage so can't use an hot air gun or similar,many thanks.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Tardis from Autosmart.:thumb:


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you,ordered 1 liter plus spray bottle,will update once I do the job. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2017)

While your waiting for it to arrive...try some white spirit.
Is it the actual sound deadening pads your removing or the residue left behind?.Would have thought the pads would need warming first.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

VeiRoN said:


> Thank you,ordered 1 liter plus spray bottle,will update once I do the job. :thumb:


Just watch it's definitely tardis. I thought Tardis only came in 5l containers.

There's numerous threads on here about buying off ebay and what you're actually getting not sure where you bought it from veiron.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Defo tardis


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Could try some wd40 while your waiting


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

aka.eric said:


> While your waiting for it to arrive...try some white spirit.
> Is it the actual sound deadening pads your removing or the residue left behind?.Would have thought the pads would need warming first.





DLGWRX02 said:


> Could try some wd40 while your waiting


Will give that a try and the WD-40 as well thanks,yes it's the actual sound deadening pads that needs to be removed,thought the same regarding heating but will have to do without it unfortunately.



macca666 said:


> Just watch it's definitely tardis. I thought Tardis only came in 5l containers.
> 
> There's numerous threads on here about buying off ebay and what you're actually getting not sure where you bought it from veiron.


Wasn't aware of that and thanks for the heads up,I bought it from here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/172483375254?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

It does say genuine product (as much as their word can count) and they say it's decanted from a larger 200 liters barrel.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

What you need is Liquid Nitrogen. Pour some on the sound deadening material, tap it with a hammer and watch it crumble to bits


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Lol, I thought you had removed the pads and had residue left, Try warming up the pads with a heat gun or hair dryer then using a plastic spatula to scrape it off. You will be left with residue that's a given. Then try wd40 but what ever rags you use be prepared to bin them, so don't use any good ones.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Just an update as I got around to use Tardis,it helped softening the pads enough for me to be able to scrape them off easily with a blade,already started to take the arches back to bare metal as they really need some new paint (and the rest of the boot too),thanks for the help. :thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Hard to see the photos on my crappy phone but is the car black in colour? If it is, and it's not an expensive car that you are too bothered about, Aldi make an excellent straight to metal paint that dries to a very hard, slightly shiny finish. It's only £2.99 a can, if you can find it in stock. Lidl do similar. 

We are restoring our old black Saab 900 turbo and are using the Aldi paint as a top coat on welding repairs everywhere that it won't be seen. It is far superior to getting an aerosol of the correct black made up, or a £1 can of black from the pound shop, as these are basically cellulose paints and far softer when dry.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion,yes the car is black even though the interior finish is very poor from factory in areas,I've already decided to go with the Electrox as zinc primer,as I do usually,and top coat in enamel solvent based antrachite that dries hard to resist scratches etc,have done some tests on smaller plates and the top coat should be adeguate for the job.


----------

